# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Faire un session setAttribute dans du javascript

## lili2704

Bonjour,
je souhaiterai simplement faire un session.setAttribute dans du javascript mais je n'y arrive pas.
Voici mon code:


```

```

Ma variable idOrganisme (correspondant  un name d'un radio button) contient la bonne valeur:


```

```

J'ai besoin de cette valeur dans la page que j'appellerai aprs, c'est pourquoi je veux la setter dans un session.setAttribute. L'erreur que j'obtiens en javascript**: 'session' est indfini (et ma variable contient NULL bien videmment)
Si j'essaye de mettre du java dans mon javascript, comme ceci:


```

```

Eclipse me jette sur idOrganisme qu'il ne connait pas.
Voil, si quelqu'un peut m'aider... comme vous aurez compris le javascript et moi a fait deux.
Merci

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,



Le code Java s'excute cot serveur.
Le code JavaScript s'excute cot client.

Donc c'est tout  fait normal que cela ne puisse pas marcher...


 ::arrow::  Il faut faire un aller/retour serveur et donc une nouvelle requte...

a++

----------


## lili2704

C'est  dire faire un aller retour? Comment tu fais?
Dsol mais je comprends pas

----------


## adiGuba

> C'est  dire faire un aller retour? Comment tu fais?
> Dsol mais je comprends pas


Il faut faire appel  une nouvelle page.

Soit tu affiches une nouvelle page (bref cela revient  faire un lien avec des paramtres).Soit tu utilises l'objet *XMLHttpRequest* pour demander une page en tche de fond (AJAX).

Mais la problmatique est plus li au web en gnral et  son fonctionnement qu'a Java/JSP...

a++

----------


## OButterlin

Il y a surtout que je ne vois pas l'intret de faire un aller/retour de plus pour a.
Tu dis bien que tu en as besoin dans la page suivante, donc le plus simple c'est de lire la valeur (et eventuellement de la sauvegarder dans un contexte session) dans cette page (elle fait partie des paramtres du request)

A+

----------

